# Grandmother's handmade......



## hoop4321 (Jul 27, 2009)

beautiful shell encrusted mirror. We have moved recently.....mirror is under our bed in our room so it would not get broken........while i was dressing to take our son school shopping, she crunched up all the star fish.......doesn't appear to be eaten.......just crunched up.....by the way....grandma passed away last year. We were just bragging on her lack of destruction.....i guess we spoke too soon


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I always joke around when they are puppies dont brag on them because they will go out of their way to prove you wrong.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

You may be able to repair it. Most shell suppliers have starfish. Do a quick google search

Holly, our almost 7 year old, ate our starfish Christmas ornaments this past year.


----------

